# my diy plywood tank



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

hello...it's been quite a while since i've been on here...school and stuff....anyways, here's how my diy ply tank is coming along...it's 4'lx2'hx18"d....made from one sheet of 8'x4' hardwood plywood....not a single not in it...looks sexy







...anyways all i have left to do on it is seal teh bugger...adn i think i'm going to go the route of using the "snow roof" product as i've heard some good things bout it...and dc used it and his tank looks sexy as hell..so why not?









so here's some pics....
this is a pic of the glass drying in it...i jsut took off the weights for picture purposes....









tank standing looking inside....the lid is actually the cutout from the window int eh front...out of the whole 8' x 4' sheet my only leftovers were a 8" x 4' long strip.....if i was to make it 4x2x2 like i was going to it would of only been 2.5"x 4' of leftovers 









tank w/ lid closed...the tank is only going to be filled up 4" shy of the top since there is going to be a light fixture scred into the lid










and another front view with the lid open :-D









hope you enjoy


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

what are you going to put in it?


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

my solo brandtii and whatever manages to live w/ teh lil bugger.... he's had a raphael catfish in with him since i got him...even with no hiding spaces the lil armored bugger manages to live...*i think they are friends* but i might throw in a few caves and get a pair of cons and see if they last....he doesn't seem to like many fish, even ones bigger than him


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice job Bro!









Yeh, buy a gallon of that Snow Roof, and use it all up. I think I got around 6-7 coats on my tank, and 2 on the canopy. You will want to buy fiberglass resin after, its cheap, and will dry rock hard over the Snow Roof, making the tank leak proof for a long time.... Good luck, Dave.


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

i tryed to find that snow roof stuff 2day but was unsucessful...i found a roof coating brand "Henry" @ homedepot, but that's it....so will this stuff work or where did you get yours?!?!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I found mine at Rona ( Revelstoke ), stick with the Snow Roof type.

Snow Roof


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

ok...change in plans for coating....duplicolor *www.diplicolor.com* has a spray in bedliner *cheap $7 for an airasol can at walmart 25 a gal* and coat it with that then a layer of epoxy....i tested out some of the stuff w/ danios in a 10 gal tank and they were fine....so it'll work fine...in theory....would consider snow roof if i could fine it...but i can't!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

TheGreatHoe said:


> ok...change in plans for coating....duplicolor *www.diplicolor.com* has a spray in bedliner *cheap $7 for an airasol can at walmart 25 a gal* and coat it with that then a layer of epoxy....i tested out some of the stuff w/ danios in a 10 gal tank and they were fine....so it'll work fine...in theory....would consider snow roof if i could fine it...but i can't!


 good luck. i hope everything works out for you


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

pinchy said:


> TheGreatHoe said:
> 
> 
> > ok...change in plans for coating....duplicolor *www.diplicolor.com* has a spray in bedliner *cheap $7 for an airasol can at walmart 25 a gal* and coat it with that then a layer of epoxy....i tested out some of the stuff w/ danios in a 10 gal tank and they were fine....so it'll work fine...in theory....would consider snow roof if i could fine it...but i can't!
> ...


 Me to,.... im glad your trying something different. It helps the many member that will build tanks later on to find something that will work, Dave.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i havent tried but ive heard bedcoating will work


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

thanks for the support....i know the expencive bedcoatings will work....but like to have it professionally done around me...the cheapest i could find was $200 for the tank!...so i've decided to try the true diy way, with the cheap stuff....after testing around with the cheap duplicolor stuff, i have no fear of it leaking @all, just of it posibly poluting the fish....so i'm gonna put a layer or two of epoxy on it....which walmart also has cheap  *$15 for a container that i can prolly get 2-3 coats on* so i'll be sure to let everyone know how this turns out....could end up being a cheaper and stronger way to diy a tank :-D

all together teh entire coating should only cost me at max

2 x $7 for the bedliner *might be able to get it in 1 can but i want to make sure it's thick*
$15 for epoxy

so like $30....1 hell of a lot cheaper than any other method i've found that's safe and as strong as this stuff


----------

